

Search for Hacker News sister site, Arc Forum - evanrmurphy
http://evanrmurphy.com/arc-forum-search-in-the-wake-of-searchycs-shutdown/

======
evanrmurphy
Contents pasted here for convenience with clickable links:

\--

It's a bittersweet situation as we rejoice pg adding a search bar to Hacker
News [1] while mourning the sudden loss of SearchYC [2].

One service SearchYC provided that remains a need unfulfilled even with the
new feature is search for Arc Forum, pg’s other news.arc forum [3]. This had
been an extremely valuable resource to the Arc language community as SearchYC
had been to the Hacker News community. It kept the old gem posts and comments
which tend to get buried in the forum accessible to new readers.

How can we address the problem of lost search to Arc Forum and the other
Hacker News sister forums in the wake of SearchYC’s shutdown?

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2619736>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605959>

[3] <http://arclanguage.org/forum>

\--

I think UseTheSource (yet another news.arc forum) had built-in search, but
they're no longer operating either. From <http://usethesource.com/> :
"UseTheSource has been shutdown. It wasn't getting enough traffic to justify
fighting the spammers." :(

------
evanrmurphy
It's interesting in general how Arc Forum lags behind Hacker News in features.
Visiting there is a sort of time warp: in addition to there being no search
bar or notifo, karma points are still visible on comments.

 _Edit:_ Added notifo point.

~~~
zck
That is interesting, but I imagine -- in this case -- that pg didn't care to
remove comment scores because the signal/noise ratio is so high that it didn't
make sense to spend any time removing it.

------
evanrmurphy
Update: <http://searchyc.com/> and <http://af.searchyc.com/> are both back
online for the moment.

